# Garden Ponds



## autograph (May 12, 2016)

Anybody else on here with a garden pond. Ive built my own earlier this year and have 3 koi init. I will get some pics up tomorrow.


----------



## deano_uk (Apr 29, 2007)

i'd be interested i fancy building one.


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

deano_uk said:


> i'd be interested i fancy building one.


Don't, they are a PITA.

We inherited one with our current house. Previous owners even left 30 odd Koi.

I've upgraded the pump to way over the odds to what the pond needs and bought a pressure filter thinking I'd be laughing in terms of I could sit back and do next to nothing but I'm still regularly covered in all kinds of pond filth cleaning the filters etc. It's grim 

I do the bare minimum but you still have a fair bit of ongoing outlay in terms of meds, chemicals for when you top the pond up which is quite regular, testing equipment to get the water just right in terms of ph, nitrate and nitrite levels, water hardness...it goes on and on.


----------



## Sanke (Aug 21, 2014)

If youve got the money then spend on the best, do it once and do it right. 

My filtration for my 17k litre pond goes into a drum filter then through a bio filter and back to the pond via a bakki shower and mid water pond return. Just that alone set me back 7k.

However.... It does clean itself and I have a constant trickle feed of water in to top it up. 

It is the general maintenance, cost of decent food, chemistry testing kit and then the cost of the koi thatll do your head in.... 5k of koi pellets.... 100 quid. 

Steve



Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## autograph (May 12, 2016)

Yes i agree steve my filter wasn't cheap. Also when building the pond i lined it with kigspan which is also a dear do.


----------



## Sanke (Aug 21, 2014)

Yep, did the kingspan too, for winter it's 30mm polycarbonate sheets on their own wooden frame and an Air Source Heat Pump to keep it around 20°c.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------

